# getting my pee to ferment....



## Twintrades (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey there. Im making my first batch of pee here. I did'nt have a slurry ready yet. so i made a starter. It was going good. I dumped it inmy 5 gall bucket and now i just have fluffy yeast on the top and no Bubbles going on yet. ( its only been 3 hrs) How long should i wait to whisk it up ?? ( i wisked the Plain juice for 1/2 hr strait.) I just want to know how long is ok to wait if my yeast pooped out...

Oh and BTW I ran outa air locks so right now its in a open bucket with a dish towel over it. Ill get a air lock as soon as i can. Only problem is that its 50 miles round trip to get one..... Might just order one....

Let me know what you all think. If this gets going ill make another with my slurrys from the 2 One gallon wines i have going. 15 gallons should get me through summer..... Or at least to the 4th of July Lol..


----------



## Jblyth (Mar 5, 2012)

I ust started my SP on Friday, but used a yeast slurry from a varietal red. Mine started vigorously fermenting the morning following my previous nights mix. Give it time... Those little buggers need to multiply and conquer. I have mine with an airlock lid, so it was easy to the bubbling in the airlock even though there wasn't much visible action in the bucket.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 5, 2012)

If i can get one of my uncles to give me a spare one Id be good to go ! Other wise i just cant justify driving so far for .99 !


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 6, 2012)

You should see some activity in a day or two. As for the towel over the primary, you'll be fine. All my Pee in primary gets the towel. I don't airlock until it gets down to and SG of 1.005 when I rack to carboy.

As for an airlock, you can make a temporary one if you have a rubber bung and a bit of hose. You put the bung in the carboy, then shove one end of the hose into the bung hole, the other end of the hose goes into a glass of water. Keep the glass of water down low so that there isn't a chance that the water will accidentally siphon into your Pee.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 6, 2012)

Well all righty then ! Thanks sooo much !


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 6, 2012)

If its not going better by tomorow i think im going to whip it up and snap on a lid. Then do the air lock like you said. If i could see bubbles id feel better. Right now i just see foamy yeaston the top.....


----------



## Arne (Mar 7, 2012)

Have always done mine with a towel over it, usually just set the lid on top of that. Have had to change for the last couple of batches of wine, my wife got a new cat. he is mostly kittenand into everything. Primaries now have a snapped on lid with the airlock. Lots easier to stir and check on things with the towel, but don't need the wine tasting like cat either. Arne.


----------



## Jblyth (Mar 7, 2012)

Arne, fortunately you're not calling your batch 'kitten pee'. 
I could be wrong, but if there's foamy yeast on top, I'd bet you have active fermentation. Give it a stir and listen... If you get a light bubbly sound and maybe a little more foam, you probably have yeasties doing their thing.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 7, 2012)

we have bubbles !!!! Just have to give it time.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 7, 2012)

Should i stir mine everyday ? Or since its strating to work just leave it alone ??


----------



## VineSwinger (Mar 7, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Should i stir mine everyday ? Or since its strating to work just leave it alone ??



I recently did my first batch and had good results with stirring it everyday.


----------



## Arne (Mar 8, 2012)

Jblyth said:


> Arne, fortunately you're not calling your batch 'kitten pee'.
> I could be wrong, but if there's foamy yeast on top, I'd bet you have active fermentation. Give it a stir and listen... If you get a light bubbly sound and maybe a little more foam, you probably have yeasties doing their thing.



Don't think I havn't thought about the kitty pee, that is one big reason the lid is getting snapped on. The old cat never paid any attention, course he was 17. This new one is into everything. Kinda forgot how they are when they are young. Arne.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 8, 2012)

Hehe we have a puppy everything is made for her to try chewing ! Lol


----------



## Jblyth (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha ha... yeah we have two cats, but they're middle aged and don't care too much about my wine equipment. I have a mental picture of your kitten feeling the urge to jump (or rather slip) into the bucket. Eeegads that would be funny but sad all in the same breath (sad for the wine).


----------

